# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الدكتور احمد مصطفى القضاة مرشح اجماع عشيرة القضاة

## الحصن نيوز

فاز الدكتور احمد مصطفى القضاة في الانتخابات الداخلية لعشيرة القضاة التي جرت السبت 6-8-2010 

الانتخابات التي جرت على مرحلتين في "عين جنا" تنافس بها سبعة مرشحين في الجولة الاولى التي ادت الى فوز المرشحين اللواء الطيار المتقاعد محمد علي القضاة والدكتور احمد مصطفى القضاة الى الجولة الثانية.

*

وبعد انتهاء المرحلة الثانية من الانتخابات اعلن رسميا فوز المرشح الدكتور احمد مصطفى القضاة في الانتخابات الداخلية لعشيرة القضاة.

والدكتور احمد مصطفى القضاة يحمل درجة الدكتوراة في الشريعة ولة العديد من البحوث والكتب المنشورة .

يذكر أن عشيرة القضاة من اكبر العشائر الأردنية ومن أول العشائر التي قامت في الدورات الانتخابية الماضية بعمل انتخابات داخلية لفرز مرشح اجماع كانت توصلة دائماً الى قبة البرلمان.

*

*



لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

